# New and in need of support



## Nic2405 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi all I have just joined the site and am basically in major need of support from people who understand and who are also experiencing the same feelings and emotions. I am 31 and never had a baby I have just finished my second round of IVF ( frozen cycle) and sadly it failed again. My endometrium has been quite thin on both tries and so I am awaiting now on the nhs a hysteroscopy to investigate this further as this may or may not be the issue with the embryos not surviving. I've always been a happy person and been positive up until now the realisation that this may never work has set in and I feel so down and heartbroken. People all around me seem to be falling pregnant and I'm finding I'm isolating myself and backing away from everyone just to save my pain. Surrogacy could be a future option or maybe my only option but my partner and I do not have lots of money and this worries me more that if the ivf doesn't work (I only have 1 try left on nhs) that I will have no options left at all. I don't really know where to start here to get talking to people so would be grateful for any advice or help anyone can give it would just be nice to not feel alone. Thank you Nic


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Nic - big  

I remember how awful and isolating it can be - I always found this site a great help. I've posted some links below that may help.

1. I'd check out the Learning from your failed cycle questions here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

2. Join our negative cycle/inbetween treatment thread - you'll be able to chat with ladies going through the same thing as you - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

3. In terms of your lining - you need to find out what they propose to help thicken it and possible causes. I have met ladies who have been treated with both viagra and clexane to help with lining and blood flow issues - check out the uterine and cervical issues board here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

There's a particular thread called naturally thin lining which may be of interest on it.

4. We have a good Coping with Infertility section here, to share emotions and vent if necessary http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=554.0

Just shout if you need more help

KA xxx


----------



## Nic2405 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the links you have given me and the kind words   It's lovely to feel like I can find people to talk to now.  They do not understand why my endometrium is thin in the beginning of my first fresh cycle it was fine then right at last min it went thin to just scrape through on the guideline thickness you have to have to do transfer then on my last frozen cycle it was very thin then at last minute thickened to again only scrape through but did have triple layer. They don't know if this is why both times have been unsuccessful but as it is a common factor in both times they want to investigate before going any further. I had 2 embryos implanted on my last one also but still they didn't take they say I am making very good embryos and every other aspect of the treatment has been very very good yet it's just not taking  I will def read all the info uve providede so to be sure I ask the right questions and also would really benefit from talking to other people at the moment as I am the lowest I've ever felt and although am lucky to have a supportive family it's hard for them to truly understand so thank you and thank you for taking the time to reply to me xx nic


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Nik, Just wanted to say hello back  
Im feeling the same as you, a constant sadness that makes normal life difficult to get on with, especially when people are you don't/can't understand etc.
Posting on here has really helped me so I hope it does for you to


----------



## Clareabelle (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi I am also pretty new to this site and joined for the same reason as you. Although I have lots of supportive people around me they cant truly understand the emotional roller coaster unless they have experienced it first hand. I am due to start my first IUI in the new year.  I have been trying for a second child for over 2 years. Ive had 7 months of clomid which obviously didnt work. Ive had a pretty bad week been really weepy an down and my AF came yesterday. Was a smsll glimmer of hope that I may not have to have the IUI as we have the added pressure of having to self fund. My heart goes out to you an all the other people experiencing fertility problems it literally is heartbreaking xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Nic

So sorry your feeling rubbish  

I have had 2 failed cycles one own egg and one donor, we have 1 left (I'm so grateful our area fund 3) and after that private treatment isn't an option as we have loads of debts to pay off and money to save first plus my partner says he won't let us have any more I have to accept 3 is enough. I think before your 1st cycle you convince yourself it will work then when it gets to 3 all the excitement does and you're just scared

Did they try different meds to thicken it the second time? Have you thought about having a scratch?

L xx


----------

